# EDM Thread (Trance, House,Techno & Everything Else)



## CompanionLess (Jan 1, 2011)

Let's see how many EDM fans are on here:boogie


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

EDM junkie right here:boogie


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

i use to be a fan back when i was an lsd head


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

what does EDM stand for. But I do like Techno + Trance:


----------



## CompanionLess (Jan 1, 2011)

EDM = Electronic Dance Music )

Here's one of my favorites 







by the way how do you embed a video in your post guys?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Companionless: click the Youtube button on the top of the reply box, then enter the jumble of letters and numbers that comes after watch?v= in the youtube url.

So for example it would be [ youtube]ksdfjesr0[/ youtube] (without the spaces in the tag)

I like Calvin Harris, Deadmau5, Daft Punk, Basement Jaxx, Cascada, some other stuff...Does that count :stu


----------



## CompanionLess (Jan 1, 2011)

Finally )):boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## CompanionLess (Jan 1, 2011)

Eliza said:


> I like Calvin Harris, Deadmau5, Daft Punk, Basement Jaxx, Cascada, some other stuff...Does that count :stu


Sure yeah they are Electronic


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Stimming, Justice, Daft Punk, RJD2, Prodigy, Aphex Twin, Caribou, Kid Koala, Mr Scruff. Lots more I can't think of.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I predict a major New Beat/Agreppo comeback in 2011-2012. I'm even not kidding.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

CompanionLess said:


> EDM = Electronic Dance Music )


palm, face, desk.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

DUBSTEP


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------

